# 2nd Incra joint



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Last night I had time to cut one half blind dovetail on my new Incra Ultra Lite. I appreciate the comments I received on that.

Tonight I tried it again. My main complaint this time is that the joint doesn't fit snug. I think this can be cured by raising the bit a little.

Overall, the joint is cleaner looking with more uniform gaps.

Last night, when I cut the tails, I only used my hand instead of a clamp. Using the clamp makes a big difference.

Any comments welcome.

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

"The higher the bit the tighter the fit" Bob R. of the RWS


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Or highten to tighten and lower to loosen. Once glued Steve it should be just fine, you don't want to hammer the parts together.


----------

